# wall paper



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

i heard of a product you can roll or spray on wall paper then put your mud or texture rite over it without it blistering. has anyone used this / does it work as well as the paint shop tells me ? at 35 $ a gallon i would hate to be wrong and i hate taking off paper !


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Mike, I think you are talking about gardz, and it does work.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

QD 30 works.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc. (Oct 31, 2008)

A shellac based primer works great......Zinnser Binz shellac is the brand we use, pick it up at home depot or your paint shop.....and yes, 25 - 35 bucks a gallon sounds right. worth every penny though.

I believe you can use any sort of primer actually, Zinnser just happens to be the one we use.

So yes, it does work...wonders actually!


----------

